# Deputy Sheriff Jason Lee Saunders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .









Deputy Sheriff Jason Lee Saunders (ODMP)

Deputy Sheriff Jason Lee Saunders 
*Campbell County Sheriff's Office*
*Virginia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 3, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 3, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Saunders was killed in an automobile accident on Johnson Mountain Road while attempting to catch up to a pursuit of a suspicious vehicle. During the response, his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree.

He was transported to a Lynchburg General Hospital where he was succumbed to his injures.

The driver of the vehicle that was being pursued was arrested and charged with felony eluding.

Deputy Saunders had served with the Campbell County Sheriff's Office for 3 years.
Agency Contact Information
Campbell County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 280
Rustburg, VA 24588

Phone: (434) 332-9580

Virginia Officer Killed in Crash While in Pursuit

The Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that Campbell County, Va. Deputy Jason Lee Saunders was killed in an automobile accident on April 3. 
Saunders was attempting to catch up to a pursuit of a suspicious vehicle when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree. 
He was transported to a Lynchburg General Hospital where he died of his injures. The driver of the vehicle that was being pursued was arrested. 
Saunders served with the Campbell County Sheriff's Office for three years.


----------

